# Wheel Bearing Grease



## whatdayasay (Feb 27, 2007)

the outback manual says the wheel bearings are packed with automotive wheel bearing grease and my dealer says that marine wheel bearing grease is installed at the facory. what do you guys "top it off" with?


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Regular ol' automotive grease. Marine type is so thick and stickey, unless your taking your outback WAY in the outback you dont need that. Remember that synthetic grease is incompatable with regular grease. You must remove all the old before swithcing to synthetic.


----------



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

Straight from the Manufacture, This is Dexter but good for the ALKO axles also

http://i.b5z.net/i/u/1080235/f/Bearing_Lubrication.pdf


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

I use Mystik JT-6 myself and have never had a problem. Here's the official list http://i.b5z.net/i/u/1080235/f/Bearing_Lubrication.pdf


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Why is everyone so worried about there bearings no different then a car right its not like a boat trailer going in water


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Regular grease should be fine.
These bearing dont need to be repacked right? My dealer told me they had the zirk fittings and did not need to be repacked. this topic reminded me so i thought id ask.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

They might tell you your bearings dont need repacked, and yes if they are greased properly thru the zerks, this is prolly true. But about every 10000 miles the bearings need to be adjusted using the hub nut to set the preload on the bearings. Most people pull the hubs. inspect the bearings, and seals, then manually repack them and set the preload on the bearings when they do there 10000 mile reset.

The preload on the bearings on our Outbacks is extremly important because the bearings are boarderline to small for the weight they carry. The bearings pass spec on weight, but they are at there limits. They use 2000 lb hubs. I would feel safer with 3500 lb hubs, but that would force you into a 6 bolt hub, the smallest rim in 6 bolt is 15 inch.

I personlly feel you should re-set the preload about every 5000 miles, but thats just me. I do my own bearings so its a no biggie for me.

Carey


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

fspieg said:


> I use Mystik JT-6 myself and have never had a problem. Here's the official list http://i.b5z.net/i/u/1080235/f/Bearing_Lubrication.pdf


That is what i use. You can get it a wal mart


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

I get my Lithium complex - minimum 419F drop point, bearing grease from WEST MARINE. I buy 4 small tubes - 1 for each wheel. It's much easy to use the wheel zerks when the grease and axles are warm. pcm


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Repack in the odd years....Zerk in the even years.

Works for me....


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

jgheesling said:


> Straight from the Manufacture, This is Dexter but good for the ALKO axles also
> 
> http://i.b5z.net/i/u/1080235/f/Bearing_Lubrication.pdf


Just getting ready to grease the bearings today. The ALKO manual states a drop point of 400 degrees. It took me several trips to find non marine grease with that high a drop point.


----------

